# Jez's feminie side



## ShAzZa_UK

Just thought I'd share some pictures I shot of Jez today, any styling tips would be most welcome :wink:


----------



## Cherrie

Awww, shes beautiful and all cute in her feather bowa!


----------



## Xanti

LOL her first pic looks like she is saying: "Why, mum, why???"


----------



## ShAzZa_UK

LOL, did I tell you she is a he?... :lol: That probably makes me more cruel now :lol:


----------



## Xanti

Righhht. that explains why 'his' third pic speaks of painful death while you are sleeping!


----------



## ShAzZa_UK

*Re: Jez's femine side*

I made it up to him, I put a few extra treats in his treat ball to toss around, he is still a bit wary when he see's the camera on the table


----------



## Leazie

I love the boa. The red really stands out against his black fur :lol: . I would worry about what he is going to leave in your shoes, however.

I have a male friend who does female impersonations so he has lots of feathers, rhinestones, etc. laying around the house. His cat, Alex, has had his own feather boa since he was a kitten.


----------



## ShAzZa_UK

That's cute and funny, it's not often you get men buying adorable accessories for their kitty  My dad and male friends try to act tough around Jez but they soon give in to his charm and they HAVE to pick him up and give him a cuddle :lol: 

My feet are size 5 so he's gonna have trouble pinpionting the shoe hole (it doesn't help with his belly blocking his viewpoint either)


----------



## marie73

I would suggest some No-Doze for you tonight, while you're sleeping with your shoes. 

Or in the morning, with the fishes! 8O


----------



## ShAzZa_UK

marie73 said:


> I would suggest some No-Doze for you tonight, while you're sleeping with your shoes.


I would pass out and choke in my sleep if I slept with my shoes :lol: 

Oh, did I mention it wasn't a boa but a feather toy? I thought you would have guessed with the stick attached in the corner  

I think he prefers it as a boa so I will get another feather toy and cut it off


----------



## P&R

Oh yeah, she's got style for days! LOL!


----------



## Tortietudelove

:lol: Poor boy. Yeah, I'd be watching out too. You can just see the wheels turning in his head thinking of how to get even or revenge. 8O :lol:


----------



## Des_Esseintes

I love the third pic. He's totally saying "Okay, this is no longer amusing, human".


----------

